# First Project On CNC



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

My first project on my cnc ruouter. Was worried about whether it would a tight enough tolerance. But it turned out pretty well. You'll have to excuse the mess in my shop. When I get focused on a project I get messy.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very cool. Is that done with one bit or do you have to change bits some time in the process?

We have a a CNC wood router at work, but they don't let us put real wood on it, just MDF. I'd have a blast using one of those things.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

YOur going to have to explain how you managed to do this Dave. Great job on the Maltese Cross.

I would be busy doing all 26 Fire Stations for my Department lol but it would be great to learn how to do that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That looks great! That is a very nice job. Thanks for the post:


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

very cool!!


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I had to use The carving program was purchased from VectorArt3D.com. I made the axe shape using cad/cam software used the Vector Art 3D Machinist software. It is a free download at thier website. You all should give it a look. It is the best and easiet 3D software I have ever used.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh yeah. Look at the My Homemade CNC thread to see the machine it was made on.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is really neat, how will you finish it? I would love to see one of those CNC's in action some time.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Go on you tube. They have tons of cnc videos. I use that web site a lot for machine ideas and tutorials on stuff.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the machine you are using? along with a link please?

Thanks


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Look in my gallery for a pic of the machine I used. I built it out of MDF.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow thats all I can say. How did you manage to figure this out? Did you have a set of plans to go by or are you a machinist by trade?


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a machinist. I ordered the machine as a kit. Me and my old man put it together by looking at a picture in my parents kitchen. Watched tons of tutorial videos on how to set up the software.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well your a very smart man to figure it all out. I hope to make one when I retire from the Fire Department in 7 yrs but it looks like I need to do a lot of reading.

Once again well done very inspiring.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work David.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

NOT to take one thing from David post and his great job but you should check out John's post,,it's from square one to the paint job of his john deer cnc machine,,, LOL

It's 237 posted items about it...

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/8375-new-build-cnc-router.html

Also check out DougO post ,,he has some great You-Tubes videos of the machine up and running.
Plus check out his gallery for some more great info 

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5400-joes-2006-cnc.html

=========


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Not smart. Just poor and determined. Thanks


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

davidbarr said:


> Not smart. Just poor and determined. Thanks


You forgot *Humble* too! c:yes4:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> NOT to take one thing from David post and his great job but you should check out John's post,,it's from square one to the paint job of his john deer cnc machine,,, LOL
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> NOT to take one thing from David post and his great job but you should check out John's post,,it's from square one to the paint job of his john deer cnc machine,,, LOL
> 
> ...


Well I have to say that the talent on this forum is amazing.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw John's post. He is right. I like the his machine. I think we ordered our kits from the same guy. I really like the way he documented his build unfortunatly I don't have any pics of mine. His are very impressive and informative. I'd like to talk to him more about his machine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

He pops in now and then but you can email him,, John is one of the nice guys and will come back to you,,

Take a look at his gallery for many other snapshots..

Check out one project that John made, it will blow your mind 
Plus he did post the plans to make it 
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/8383-8-x36-thickness-sander.html

=====



davidbarr said:


> I saw John's post. He is right. I like the his machine. I think we ordered our kits from the same guy. I really like the way he documented his build unfortunatly I don't have any pics of mine. His are very impressive and informative. I'd like to talk to him more about his machine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I forgot to say anything about DougO post,, I did add his post,see above #16 ...just some more great info on the CNC machines..  with some great you-tube videos..

======


----------



## prav1988 (May 26, 2009)

excellent, it looks very regal!


----------

